# Timeshare options in/near Dallas



## arlene22 (Dec 30, 2005)

Does anyone know of any timeshare options in or near Dallas, TX? I checked the reviews database, but didn't see anything close. My sister may be moving there and, if so,  I may be visiting frequently...


----------



## PA- (Dec 30, 2005)

Depends on what you consider close.  The "resorts" at Lake Bridgeport (Runaway Bay) are only about 45 minutes northwest of Ft. Worth.  There are others in East texas a little further away.  If you and your sister get along, you might be better off staying in her house or a nearby hotel.  If not, why bother visiting anyway?


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 30, 2005)

Timeshare pickings are slim in the Dallas/Fort Worth area.  Depending where your Sister ends up living, rooms in a Suite Hotel (of which there are many) will probably turn out to be your best bet.

GEORGE


----------



## arlene22 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks for the input. She is a newlywed and will probably live in a smallish apartment, and my travelling circus and I would be quite an imposition! I thought if there was a timeshare close by that might be a good option, but it looks like hotels will be a better option when the whole fam damily comes down to visit.
~Arlene


----------



## Leturno (Jan 1, 2006)

arlene22 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the input. She is a newlywed and will probably live in a smallish apartment, and my travelling circus and I would be quite an imposition! I thought if there was a timeshare close by that might be a good option, but it looks like hotels will be a better option when the whole fam damily comes down to visit.
> ~Arlene


Arlene,

Silverleaf has 3 resorts within about 2 hours of Dallas, last fall I stayed at Holly Lakes for a couple of days after a convention. If it is off season you should be able to grab Silverleaf units off the RCI Last Call list for about the same as the exchange fees and guest certs and  you won't need a trader. You can take the entire family out of Dallas and enjoy a week in the country.

When I stayed in Dallas I stayed at the Embassy Suites (not timeshare but a hotel) and I would recommend it for a large family get together. Every evening there is a managers reception with free drinks and a free breakfast every morning.

Scott


----------



## acesgame (Jan 21, 2006)

Arlene,
I know it has been a long time since your post but if your sister ends up north of Dallas(plano, allen, mckinney, frisco), you can trade to tanglewood resorts on Lake Texoma.  There isn't a whole lot to do there but swim, fish and golf, but it is only about an hour drive from the places mentioned.  If she is in Dallas or Fort Worth it would be alot longer because of the Traffic.  It is horrible around here sometimes.  Hotels are closer but who wants to pay for that and maintenance fees, that's why we bought timeshare, right??


----------

